# Sidewalk/small driveways



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

I need somebody to do small residential driveways and sidewalks in the Bay City area about 5-6 hrs. per event call me at 989 233-3526 I will not discuss wages on-line call for a meeting thanks Joe


----------



## snowblowertruck (Dec 11, 2008)

Are these residentials and sidewalks all in the same area? spread around town? or spread out into surrounding towns?


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Most are in a three mile radius in Bay City. Three on the east side of the river and twelve on the west side of the river.


----------

